# Dubai Housing / Transport / Education Allowance



## FountainGuy (Jan 23, 2011)

Hello Folks,

It has been almost two years since I moved to Dubai with my wife. I am presently in the process of negotiating my "allowances" with my Canadian employer. I am a Canadian citizen as well.

To aid my case, I am looking for documents / websites / references from other companies that offer similar packages to their employees. The best reference I was able to find was Emirates Airlines (https://www.emiratesgroupcareers.com/english/Careers_Overview/Pilot_Jobs/pilot_faq.aspx). For their Pilots, they offer an annual housing allowance of AED 179,400.

I am looking for similar information from other companies that publicly display allowance figures, perhaps sorted by employee's job title?

I am specifically looking for reference data on:

a) Housing Allowance
b) Transportation Allowance
c) Education Allowance (for employee's children).

If you have an e-mailable document, or an internal document from your company, please private message me. I will be sure to keep anything you send me strictly confidential.

Many thanks in advance for your help!!


----------

